# Cystopscopy through an ileal conduit



## tylene1993 (May 18, 2015)

What billing code would you use for a cystoscopy with removal of ureteral stent via ileal conduit in a patient who has had a prior cystectomy?

Thank you for you help.


----------



## svt96cobra (May 18, 2015)

tylene1993 said:


> What billing code would you use for a cystoscopy with removal of ureteral stent via ileal conduit in a patient who has had a prior cystectomy?
> 
> Thank you for you help.



Not sure if anything else was done, but maybe 44385 would fit your procedure, but not sure about the stent removal portion. Or possibly the 53899 and send the notes with it.


----------



## JEYCPC (May 20, 2015)

Would it be a cystoscopy or endoscopy?  How about 50961?


----------

